# Poop clumping together?



## WyoNubian (Aug 21, 2013)

At least two of the three goats have clumping, but still pellet formed, poops. As in the balls are sticking together.  It does not appear to be overly wet or mushy.  More like a popcorn ball, KWIM?  Not every time they go, but some times.  I know Bree and Ruby are doing this for sure, not sure about Tulip.

Is that anything to worry about?  

They have been eating a LOT of tumbleweeds in the last day or so.  I had a few green tumbleweeds that I cut down in my front yard, and threw them over the fence.  They were all over it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 21, 2013)

I've noticed that if a goat has been lying down for a while, sometimes when they first get up and poop it will be clumped some.

When I used to deer hunt, you would look for clumped deer poop to indicate there was a bedding area near by.


----------



## WyoNubian (Aug 23, 2013)

Most of what I have seen that looks like that is near the gate or in their barn, so maybe you are on to something.  The baby girls are weaning too, and have gradually been introduced to goat feed.


----------

